# can i use my digital optical audio cable with hdmi?



## jbanks15

can i use my digital optical audio cable with hdmi? getting a new tv. old had component with digital optical audio. new one has hdmi. thanks


----------



## olgeezer

jbanks15 said:


> can i use my digital optical audio cable with hdmi? getting a new tv. old had component with digital optical audio. new one has hdmi. thanks


Yes.


----------



## jbanks15

thanks!


----------



## The intimidator

Doesn't hdmi transmit optical audio, and digital video?


----------



## jbanks15

the audio thru hdmi would go to the tv and i want to use the digital audio optical to go to the audio receiver. so i would leave the tv sound off.


----------



## socceteer

jbanks15 said:


> the audio thru hdmi would go to the tv and i want to use the digital audio optical to go to the audio receiver. so i would leave the tv sound off.


This is exactly what I do ....! It works just fine


----------



## ocanyc

I would do the same when I get my receiver, but I have a question. Anyone using the dvi-hdmi adapter for the a dvi-hdmi cable. My old cable box had dvi out, not I would need one of these converters. Is sd and hd better with the hdmi cable? Any bad lip syncing?


----------



## intrac

ocanyc said:


> I would do the same when I get my receiver, but I have a question. Anyone using the dvi-hdmi adapter for the a dvi-hdmi cable. My old cable box had dvi out, not I would need one of these converters. Is sd and hd better with the hdmi cable? Any bad lip syncing?


I bought an HDMI/DVI adapter from Monoprice for use with my DVI-DVI cable and it works fine. I also bought an optical TOSLINK cable from them for the audio since the DVI-D doesn't carry audio.


----------



## socceteer

ocanyc said:


> I would do the same when I get my receiver, but I have a question. Anyone using the dvi-hdmi adapter for the a dvi-hdmi cable. My old cable box had dvi out, not I would need one of these converters. Is sd and hd better with the hdmi cable? Any bad lip syncing?


I have an adapter, but the lip Syncing is not consistent between channels, so I can't blame the HDMI cable


----------

